#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Geboortedatum

## Devotion

Waarom is iederen geboren op november 30 ???
Dit staat bij zo goed als alle gebruikers als geboortedatum.

----------


## Funkmaster

hoogstwaarschijnlijk iets te maken met het overzetten van gegevens van het oude naar het nieuwe forum. Op het oude forum kon je geen geboortedatum ingeven dacht ik, of als het zo was kan het zijn dat het in een ander format erin stond. Dus bij het invoeren in het nieuwe forum heeft de admin waarschijnlijk iedereen dezelfde geboortedatum gegeven om dat veld ingevuld te hebben... Kan ook iets anders zijn, maar dit lijkt me het logische...

----------


## Gast1401081

Dus nu allemaal ff je verjaardag invullen...weten we dat ook weer...

----------


## michelatomic

even kijken of het werkt :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

Hetzelfde dat iedereen in land 1 woont...

----------


## test12

Het blijkt dus dat het merendeel onderons ervoor kiest om anoniem te blijven. Soms jammer. :Confused:  

gr. Herman

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Hetzelfde dat iedereen in land 1 woont...



Zie een ander topic... Land 1 is Nederland, land 2 is Belgie, etc. Iets in die strekking.  :Wink:

----------


## daanjo

Voila, heb ik ook weer veranderd .Ik zal land 2 maar versterken.

----------


## test12

> Voila, heb ik ook weer veranderd .Ik zal land 2 maar versterken.



Helpt niet echt, je blijft op 2 staan. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

gr. Herman

----------


## dj senne

> Waarom is iederen geboren op november 30 ???
> Dit staat bij zo goed als alle gebruikers als geboortedatum.



haha ik ben op 1 julie geboren  :Wink:

----------


## sis

> haha ik ben op 1 julie geboren



1 juli bedoel je waarschijnlijk " zonder e "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sis

----------


## dj senne

> 1 juli bedoel je waarschijnlijk " zonder e "  
> sis



ja sorry  :Big Grin:

----------

